# 1974 Dasher stuck in gear.



## Eric in Kansas (3 mo ago)

I inherited my Dad's 1 owner Hatchback Dasher. It ran great until the transmission stuck in first gear. What do I need to know before I tear it apart? I've never opened a transmission other than a 1960 Chevy to reinstall shifter pins. And to look to install pto on a 1988 C30 Chevrolet.

Also what transmissions fit the manual 1974 Dasher hatchback?


----------

